# Derelict cottage in a wood - South Norfolk (1)



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 20, 2014)

This is first for me. I haven't seen this place on here before but I am always visiting it. 


003 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


006 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


007 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


010 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


011 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


012 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


013 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


015 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


019 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


020 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


024 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


025 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


026 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


027 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


028 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


029 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


030 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


031 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


033 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


034 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


036 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr


041 by dauntless486 (P2), on Flickr

Pretty decent find, seems to have been abandoned in WW2 as this is near an old airfield. The land owner of this is an old hoarder who doesn't want this house sold or done anything to it.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Oct 20, 2014)

looks an interesting place
you need to look how you posted as i had to look at your flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a bit of a problem with the photos as I thought it would work.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup...issues with the images there I'm afraid...


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2014)

It would be nice if people could offer solutions rather than just comment about photos not working. 

There's a full guide to posting photos here: 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## egodge (Oct 21, 2014)

Shame about uploading - hope it works out next time! Looks quite a cool place to visit though - thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 22, 2014)

Photos have now been uploaded.


----------



## chazman (Oct 22, 2014)

well done. reminds me of my nans old farmhouse


----------

